# Awsome Concert Don't Miss It!!



## clapping_tiger (Nov 13, 2003)

Last night I went to see Robert Randolph and the Family Band (www.robertrandolph.net). And All I can say is WOW! I have been to some awesome concerts in my day, but they are by far the most talented musicians I have seen in a long time. They will be in Chicago at the House of Blues on the 14th. And if you live in the area and are free, I wouldn't miss it. If you go to their website the music will play and you can see what they sound like. Their opening band last night was Los Lost Boys. I have never heard of them, but they tore up the stage and I was not disappointed.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2003)

Never heard of them!


----------



## progressivetactics (Nov 13, 2003)

how was the mosh pit?>  Happening?

I don't see to many shows unless i know the mosh pit will be brutal!!!

bb


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Never heard of them! *



Kind've a Sly and the Family Stone, but without the 70's fashion and absent frontman 

Only heard a little, but a nice mix of rock, blues, R&B, and funk.  

Cthulhu


----------



## clapping_tiger (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *how was the mosh pit?>  Happening?
> 
> I don't see to many shows unless i know the mosh pit will be brutal!!!
> ...



Sorry, no mosh pit. But still lots of fun.



> Only heard a little, but a nice mix of rock, blues, R&B, and funk.


That's a nice way to explain it. The only thing I always said was that they are sort of in their own catagory, kinda like the band Morphine (sorta jazzy, but yet rock, kinda blues, but yet new age).  They did a Hendrix cover (Purple Haze) and did an Black Sabbath tease (Iron Man). If you want to hear some of their music for free, just check out their website. It is an all Flash site, but their music plays and it lets you browse through different songs. It would suck if you have dial-up, so I would only do it if you have broadband.


----------

